# Help w/Tasker (Exclamation popup)



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I need help with tasker. I am not a noob when it comes to this program but I am having difficulty. The first profile is a set of tasks that should send an automated text if I am driving at a speed greater than 5 mph. However i have an exclamation point. What does it mean?

Also I get an exclamation point for screen off on the second profile. Its supposed to turn off data at screen off.

From my LiquidICS using Xparant ICS Blue TT2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I just realized that the exclamation point mean that its just an event. However I still need help because its not working. Data is still enabled after screen goes off

From my LiquidICS using Xparant ICS Blue TT2


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

Sry bud I do not have tasker so I know nothing lol! Good Luck!


----------



## xnap30 (Dec 24, 2011)

Tasker has its own forums for help. They're usually really good with helping you set up scripts.


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

i'm currently using juice defender pro to run my data and wifi connections. I have it set to recognize certain wifi networks, and when i am near them, it shuts off data and turns on wifi. IF if won't connect to wifi, it gives up, turns off wifi and turns on data.

i also have it set to turn on after the screen turns on, it doesn't kill everything, i still get messages, calls etc when screen is off, but has definitely given me better battery life


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I have used JD ultimate for almost a year now. It is an excellent program. I love it. However I have really been wanting to use tasked. So I got rid of JD for now and am using tasker. I have opened a thread over at tasker forums and waiting for it to get approved. Oh and only one of my profiles work. The one that is supposed to open a menu of music apps doesn't work. It detects that the headphones are plugged in but the menu never appears

From my LiquidICS using Xparant ICS Blue TT2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I made a post over at the Tasked Forums and they haven't responded all day.

From my LiquidICS using Xparant ICS Blue TT2


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm not certain about your particular issue. Maybe bump your post over at those forums. When I posted, the developer did actually respond to me. That said, I was the one that ended up hunting down and figuring out why I was having the issue. Also, unless you want an internet brawl, be sure to handle the developer with kid gloves and act like he's a god. Those guys over there fly off the handle quite easily if they detect the developer is being questioned in the least.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks kwest. I gave up and moved on. Did you find your phone?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Nope, and I'm very confused about where it even COULD be. It's still on (it rings the normal amount before going to voicemail), I'm almost sure that it has alarms going off and none of the places I was have found it. I would think that it would've been discovered by now and either turned in somewhere or turned off. I'm gonna try a few more calls to it throughout the day and then declare it a lost cause and put in the Asurion order.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Go to Verizon. They can track it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

